# Where to find Autocycle or Phantom?



## Rex (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm very new to the bike world and originally got interested because I wanted something to help me keep in shape. I was going to get a mountain bike, but a friend of mine gave me an old Murray frame which I really liked the look of. I've made countless modifications to the Murray to make it what I wanted, and while searching parts on ebay I came across a bike called a Schwinn B6 which had a very similar frame to my bike, but was much more interesting to me. Thats how it all got started and thats why I'm now trying to build either an Autocycle or a Phantom. I'd like to learn more about the different models of bikes that had this type of frame and fender light. I'm not sure if the b6 and autocycle is actually the same bike or not. Maybe the b6 is the top model of autocycle? I'm also having trouble finding a bike or frame to start with. I bid a few phantom frames on ebay, but it didn't work out. The first 2 were original paint and pretty good looking . They sold for around $120 each and at the time I thought that might be to much. The next 2 sold for upwards of $220 each, one being a very nice original, and the other a nice repaint about 20 years old. I also bid on a 40's Autocycle frame and tank that sported a worn out original green and cream paint scheme. My high bid was 150, which was the highest, but still didn't meet the $200 reserve. I may have another chance at this one, but I don't know how to tell if its worth it. If anyone can suggest other places to look for bikes I'd appreciate it. I'd like to pay through paypal, but I'm also not sure if thats an excepted method anywhere but ebay.

Thanks
Rex
Reply With Quote


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 5, 2008)

if your looking for the phantom look you dont have to get a phantom frame. If your looking for the cantilever frame of a heavy weight schwinn then that would be an easier way to go prob cheaper like these ebay items for example 330241143586, 320259316867


----------



## 18622hunter (Jul 23, 2008)

Rex said:


> I'm very new to the bike world and originally got interested because I wanted something to help me keep in shape. I was going to get a mountain bike, but a friend of mine gave me an old Murray frame which I really liked the look of. I've made countless modifications to the Murray to make it what I wanted, and while searching parts on ebay I came across a bike called a Schwinn B6 which had a very similar frame to my bike, but was much more interesting to me. Thats how it all got started and thats why I'm now trying to build either an Autocycle or a Phantom. I'd like to learn more about the different models of bikes that had this type of frame and fender light. I'm not sure if the b6 and autocycle is actually the same bike or not. Maybe the b6 is the top model of autocycle? I'm also having trouble finding a bike or frame to start with. I bid a few phantom frames on ebay, but it didn't work out. The first 2 were original paint and pretty good looking . They sold for around $120 each and at the time I thought that might be to much. The next 2 sold for upwards of $220 each, one being a very nice original, and the other a nice repaint about 20 years old. I also bid on a 40's Autocycle frame and tank that sported a worn out original green and cream paint scheme. My high bid was 150, which was the highest, but still didn't meet the $200 reserve. I may have another chance at this one, but I don't know how to tell if its worth it. If anyone can suggest other places to look for bikes I'd appreciate it. I'd like to pay through paypal, but I'm also not sure if thats an excepted method anywhere but ebay.
> 
> Thanks
> Rex
> Reply With Quote




Hello Rex,

Are you still looking for an Autocycle?  I have a completely custom restored 1949 Schwinn B6 Autocycle for sale.  How mch are you looking to spend?  If you want to look at pictures you can go to:
http://groups.msn.com/OrangeCountySchwinnCollectors/myrides1.msnw?Page=1

Craig


----------



## rjs5700 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Rex,
Although all the parts are out there to build a Phantom or B6 you would probably be better off dollar wise to step up and buy one complete. If you are patient you can still find a decent postwar balloon Schwinn with a tank, rack, springer, etc. in the $500-700 range. If you start buying all those parts individually you could easily have a lot more invested and wind up with a bunch of different color parts that do not fit as well.
Just a thought.
Good luck in your search,
John


----------

